# Break in the new drag strip



## buzzgok (Nov 24, 2005)

Guindon-Apolis Speedway invites all you drag racers to come out on Sunday, November 27 to help break-in the new drag strip. We will be running brackets, so run what you brung. Two dollar entry fee for each car and first round losers like me can buy their way back for another run for a dollar. First call to the starting line will be at 2:30 PM.

Guindon-Apolis Speedway is located at 760 Cumberland St in Lebanon, PA. If you have and questions, please pm me, or call the track at 717-272-6991


----------



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

What type fo track? Power? Timing system? Length?
Do you plan on runnung different classes in the future?
I'm not too far from you. Can't make it Sunday, but, may
round the guys up to make trip out some other time.

Jim Sgrig


----------



## buzzgok (Nov 24, 2005)

16 volts each lane, trik trax timing system and it's a scale 1000' drag


----------



## buzzgok (Nov 24, 2005)

I forgot to mention this in my original post, this is for 1/24 and 1/32 scale slot cars. The owner is working on an HO scale drag but has not gotten it put up yet.


----------

